# Where am I?



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Cut the edge off the writing but hopefully you get the idea. 40+years and still tastes like shite...


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Why are you in a Starbucks...


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Obviously I didn't recognise the text it was just a lucky guess oh god I just outed myself didn't I


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

robashton said:


> Obviously I didn't recognise the text it was just a lucky guess oh god I just outed myself didn't I


I don't know. Have you? I couldn't comment.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

"where am I" : Purgatory...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

johnealey said:


> "where am I" : Purgatory...


It's worse than that


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> It's worse than that


Way worse


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Driving home from Manchester to Hampshire. When the kid wants a feed we stop and I needed something vaguely caffeinated. Never been a fan but I love the way the walls all claim so much effort goes in and the drink is just awful.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Ha ha! You poor soul. Great to meet you this weekend Jo! Hope to had a great time in Manchester and visiting the aunties in Northwich


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Never been a fan but I love the way the walls all claim so much effort goes in and the drink is just awful.


It's hard to make a drink so shit


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am genuinely surprised thats many alleged coffee aficionados claim to know where this is. I had google it to find out!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm not a tea buff - but even the tea in Starbucks is terrible


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

aaroncornish said:


> Ha ha! You poor soul. Great to meet you this weekend Jo! Hope to had a great time in Manchester and visiting the aunties in Northwich


Cheers Aaron was good to meet you! We had a nice lunch with quite a few family. Lily our girl was fine, I was a bit overwhelmed by so many people 



jeebsy said:


> It's hard to make a drink so shit


Yes, that's actually very true. Even some of my worst attempts have been better.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Just unfortunately found myself having to use one. How long have they been using auto machines? Has Starbucks always been like that? The woman behind the counter only had to texture the milk and she couldn't even do that right.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

risky said:


> Just unfortunately found myself having to use one. How long have they been using auto machines? Has Starbucks always been like that? The woman behind the counter only had to texture the milk and she couldn't even do that right.


A long time. (Early 00's)

Rubbish with completely undrinkable coffee? Yup

I thought the milk steaming was automated too.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

"When we find suitably cheap beans, for which we paid below market price thanks to our corporate might, our misguided roasters transform them into a variety of roasts: "fool City roast"; "Beyond 3rd crack" (exclusive to *bux); and "Vaporized ash"

And whilst I was on Google identifying the store, I came across various videos "spilling the beans", as it were&#8230;


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

That second video is great.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Indeed. The Hotmetalette's name is Angeles, (she's Spanish). Until I educated her to the ways of decent coffee, she used to go to Starbucks when in America, specifically, LA.

A: "small latte, one shot please"

S: "you mean tall latte?"

A: "whatever. The smallest one"

S: "can I take your name please?"

A: "Angeles"

S: "How do you spell that?"

A: "The same as the city we're in - it's Los Angeles without the loss"

S: "er, so, how you spelling that then?"

A: A-N-G-W-T-F how can you not know how to spell the city you work in?

That video is probably sponsored by Sbux because they'd rather admit they're doing it to pee customers off, than that they're actually that dumb.

If the bad coffee hadn't put her off already, the inability to get her name right would have done soon enough.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I obviously lead a sheltered life so I'm sorry - who or what is Starbucks? Is it a scifi thing?


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> I obviously lead a sheltered life so I'm sorry - who or what is Starbucks? Is it a scifi thing?


you DON'T want to know


----------

